# What's the NYU - Tisch Kanbar/Stern MBA/MFA Dual Degree Deadline?



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm trying to find it to update the school info but I'm finding nothing on their webpages. I must be blind.

The other NYU degree deadlines didn't seem to change from last year... just verifying this one too.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2020)

Found it on the stern site...

December 1st, 2020 - Kanbar deadline
December 15, 2020 - Stern deadline






						Dual Degree Applicants
					






					www.stern.nyu.edu


----------

